
Show HN: AI environment for artificial code generation (metaprogramming) - gsurma
https://github.com/gsurma/meta_intelligence
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure if this is the ideal type of article for a ShowHN, but ...

In this case I don't expect crossover to be very useful. The idea of crossover
is that in real chromosomes you have many independent genes, and crossover can
pair a useful gene at the beginning of the chromosome with an useful gene at
the ende of the chromosome. In this case there is too much state, so it is
very difficult that after mixing parts of different chromosomes the parts will
cooperate.

Can you run few a simulation where crossover is disabled, and compare the
results?

Can you run few a simulations where there is a new instruction "0" that resets
the counter to 0? This is somewhat similar to the effect of > and < in simple
programs.

Also, the obtained programs are not very efficient. Perhaps you can add a new
mutation that removes two characters (perhaps non consecutive), so "+-" can be
erased in a single step.

An alternative is to add a nop operation.

